# Rubrikat > Emigracioni >  Ambasadori Robo:"Artikujt e 'The Sun' të stimuluara"

## Shijaksi-London

Intervistë / Pas botimeve në gazetë, flet ambasadori shqiptar në Britaninë e Madhe, Kastriot Robo 

"Artikujt e 'The Sun' të stimuluara" 


"Po përpiqemi të gjejmë ata që i përgatisin" 


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Nga Londra, Muhamed Veliu
Gazeta Shqiptare


Artikujt e botuar plot bujë, javën e shkuar në të përditshmen britanike "The Sun", në qendër të të cilëve ishte organizimi i emigracionit ilegal nga Shqipëria drejt Anglisë, janë kthyer në objekt diskutimesh të zjarrta në komunitetin shqiptar në Britaninë e Madhe. Ato janë cilësuar si baticë mediatike kundër vetë emigrantëve. Të tilla diskutime kanë përfshirë natyrshëm edhe diplomatët shqiptarë të Londrës, të cilët kanë shpejtuar të komunikojnë me autoritet britanike në lidhje me saktësinë e shkrimeve. Zoti Kastriot Robo, njeriu që gjendet në krye të diplomacisë shqiptare në Britaninë e Madhe, pohoi gjatë një kontakti me Gazetën intensitetin e angazhimit të tij perosnal dhe stafit të ambasadës duke reaguar ndaj këtyre "artikujve të izoluar" si i cilëson ai. Gjatë një interviste me Gazetën, Robo tha se "ai personalisht dyshon se ndoshta ka qëndra të caktuara, të cilat stimulojnë dhe përgatisin botime të artikujve të tillë". Ja opinioni i diplomatit Robo për këto zhvillime.

*Z. Ambasador, cili do të ishte komenti juaj ju lutem në lidhje me investigimin e gazetës "The Sun" në Tiranë rreth falsifikimit të pasaportave britanike, si dhe për dy shkrimet e tjera që pasuan këtë investigim?*

Mua më duket që artikujt e botuar në "The Sun" janë artikuj të izoluar, që nuk i përgjigjen realitetit, përsa i përket bashkëpunimit shqiptaro-britanik në luftën kundër krimit të organizuar. Që ditën e parë të botimit të artikullit, ne si ambasadë, kontaktuam me Ministrinë e Rendit këtu në Londër, ku zyrtarë të lartë të kësaj ministrie përgënjeshtruan në mënyrë kategorike këto ngjarje duke i cilësuar si histori, që nuk i përgjigjen një realiteti të caktuar. Ndërkohë që dy qeveritë dhe dy vendet tona po përpiqen të bashkëpunojnë institucionalisht dhe ngushtësisht për të luftuar fenomene të tilla të krimit të organizuar, mendoj se vlera e këtyre artikujve është tejet negative, në aspektin e krijimit të një imazhi negativ për Shqipërinë dhe shqiptarët në Mbretërinë e Bashkuar.

Cila mendoni se është arsyeja e vërtetë, e cila qëndron pas publikimit të këtyre shkrimeve?
Unë po përpiqem që të analizoj se ku janë qëndrat, të cilat stimulojnë dhe përgatisin botime të artikujve të tillë në këto momente, kur vëndi ynë po ecën në mënyrë jashtëzakonisht pozitive në procesin e asocim-bashkëpunimit në Bashkimin Europian. Kështu, ne jemi të angazhuar, dhe do të bashkëpunojmë me autoritet britanike, për të forcuar institucionalisht luftën kundër krimit të organizuar dhe trafiqeve.

A mund të na thoni më konkretisht Zoti ambasador, se cili është opinioni i autoriteve britanike në lidhje me problemet që ka komuniteti shqiptar, kur brënda tij ka natyrisht edhe disa elementë kriminalë?
Ka fakte dhe deklarata të mirënjohura të autoriteve policore britanike, që shqiptarët në Mbretërinë e Bashkuar janë pjesë e komunitetit, që po përpiqen të integrohen maksimalisht në këtë shoqëri. Ju jeni vetë dëshmitar pasi keni raportuar në faqet e Gazetës Shqiptare se gjatë procesit të legalizimit të shqiptarëve në Mbretërinë e Bashkuar, pas vendimit të marrë nga qeveria britanike në kuadrin e shpalljes së amnistisë për emigranët, shqiptarët janë një nga komunitetet më të mëdha që po përfitojnë nga ky proces.

Cilat janë përpjekjet tuaja në bashkëpunim me autoritetet policore vendase në luftë kundër elementëve kriminalë shqiptarë në Angli, të cilët e prishin imazhin e mirë të shqiptarëve për të cilët folët më sipër?
Emigracioni shoqërohet gjithnjë me probleme sociale siç janë krimi dhe trafiqet. Por, bashkëpunimi me palën britanike pas konferencës së Londrës kundër krimit të organizuar, që u zhvillua në nëntor 2002, me temë "Lufta kundër krimit të organizuar në Europën Juglindore" ne kemi vendosur një bashkëpunim tejet optimal me autoritet britanike dhe në mënyrë të veçantë me policinë kriminale, "New Scotland Yard". Do thoja se rezultatet në këtë aspekt janë shumë pozitive. Shumë shpejt në Tiranë do të fillojë punë një oficer ndërlidhës i policisë britanike "New Scotland Yard" dhe në një të ardhme të afërt, pala shqiptare do t'i përgjigjet reciprokisht kësaj nisme, duke dërguar në ambasadën shqiptare në Londër një oficer ndërlidhjeje.

Meqënëse është fillim viti, a mund të na thoni cilat janë disa nga objektivat tuaja si ambasador i Shqipërisë në Mbretërinë e Bashkuar për vitin 2005?
Për mua dhe për të gjithë stafin tim, 2005 është një vit shumë i rëndësishëm për marrdhëniet shqiptaro-britanike, pasi Britania merr presidencën e disa organizmave ndërkombëtare si atë të G-8, presidencën e "Këshillit të Sigurimit" njëkohësisht atë të BE-së gjatë gjashtëmujorin e dytë të këtij viti. Dihet që krahas aspektit bilateral të mardhënjeve, ne jemi shumë të fokusuar, në mënyrë të veçantë në procesin e Asocim-Stabilizimit, dhe një objektiv maksimal është, që ndoshta edhe përpara presidencës angleze, të nëshkruajmë marrveshjen e Asocim-Stabilizimit me BE-në. Ky është një objektiv strategjik i politikës së jashtme të diplomacisë shqiptare. Jemi të sigurtë se me mbështetjen e deritanishme të autoriteteve britanike, ne jemi shumë afër nënshkrimit të kësaj marrveshjeje.


Tiranë, ende falsifikohen dokumenta udhëtimi angleze

Arrestimi dy ditë më parë në Rinas i një emigranti shqiptar, që kishte vënë në përdorim një "travel document" anglez të falsifikuar, ka rinxjerrë në dritë faktin, se të tilla dokuemnta vazhdojnë të mbushen e shiten rrugëve të Tiranës. Emigranti klandestin, për fat të keq, kishte mundur të kapërcente autoritetet e Rinasit me këtë dokument fals, për tu ndaluar vetëm në Hungari, duke provuar edhe njëherë se trafiku ilegal nga Shqipëria në drejtim të shteteve të zhvilluara, ka struktura ende të ngritura. Një zhvillim i tillë ndodh vetëm pak ditë pas një deklarate te Prokurorisë së Përgjithshme, sipas së cilës "në Shqipëri nuk prodhohen dokumenta false angleze".

----------

